# Thanks and goodbye!



## 104336 (May 7, 2007)

I won't be coming back to this site, I'm sad to say. I've had a disagreement with one of the members which I think is potentially damaging and would prefer to move elsewhere to keep in touch with the motorhome community.

I've been working on the internet for several years - since 1998, in fact. Over that time, I've always been very careful not to cause particular upset - so, with the Caravan Channel TV show, I've always been very careful about separating this from the website which it also has. I've never promoted that website or its forum on this forum or any other, although I have certainly tried to keep people informed about the TV show, which I hope is good for our whole community.

Recently, David has started a caravanning website on the same basis as this successul mhf, and I wish him well with it - he is a seriously high-powered commercial operator who works hard, and I have considerable respect for him. One of the members here decided to promote this directly by soliciting users on the Caravan Channel's website - I think that this is wrong, and said so, whereupon he decided to write me a note and quit. 

But I'd rather not stay where I'm unwelcome. So, thanks and goodbye!


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Sorry Chris but you do promote your channel on most forums.

Don't blame you for it though :wink: 

You should reconsider mate :wink:


----------



## 103886 (Apr 13, 2007)

Bye Chris


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

lol Chris dont go over something so trivial, in fact some people might even say this thread could be raising the profile of your site


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Sorry to see you go Chris. Best wishes.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hey Chris
I would certainly not leave such a great site because of a bit of a smat mate, a lot of us would have left if that were the case (and why don't you I can hear some of you say :lol: :lol: :lol: )
Well I am a firm believer in being able to say what you think (provided it isn't rude or generally objectionable), even if what one says is incorrect as long as one is big enough to acknowledge that fact and stand up to apologise :lol: :lol: 
Don't let a disagreement prevent your or others enjoyment Chris, we all disagree from time to time, it is being human.
Look forward to seeing you again on here

Keith


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

:wink: so does this mean i dont get my 15 mins off fame on the box then chris

thicker skin needed methinks

ray
____________________________________________________
life from a window!


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

I checked your 10 posts and they are all about the caravan channel you seem so determined to plug. :roll: 

Ever heard of the expression that the more you put into something, the more you get out of it?


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Before Dazzer says it - you could always buy an RV!


----------

